# Zocken im Osten



## Nico Bellic (1. September 2011)

Man mag es nicht glauben, aber auch in der DDR gab Konsolen, PCs und Spieleautomaten - natürlich Made in GDR!

Ein bisschen Ostalgie für Gamer und Computerfans 

BSS 01

Polyplay

Kleincomputer KC 85/2-4


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

Büschen mehr Text wäre doch wohl drin in der News oder.


----------



## Nico Bellic (1. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Büschen mehr Text wäre doch wohl drin in der News oder.


 
Nagut, aber rechne mit einem Schock 



Mitte der 70er Jahre drängte die Einführung der Personal-Com­puter-Technik, um vor allem die traditionellen Maschinen-, ins­besondere Werkzeugmaschinenexporte der DDR international wettbewerbsfähig zu halten. Das Ministerium für Elektrotechnik/Elektronik stellte daher die Aufgabe, im Kombinat Mikro­elektronik die erforderlichen Mikroprozessoren zu entwickeln. Der 1977 auf dem 6. ZK-Plenum gefaßte Beschluß, auf den bereits verwiesen wurde, führte dazu, die Entwicklungsarbeiten auf allen damit verbundenen Gebieten zu forcieren.
Wir beschafften Entwurf und Technologie der Mikroprozes­soren INTEL 8080 und ZILOG Z 80 aus dem kalifornischen Sili­con Valley. Es erwies sich als günstig, daß das Territorium, in dem die weltweit führenden amerikanischen Mikroelektronik-Exper­ten angesiedelt waren, sehr überschaubar war. Bei einem Firmenwechsel mußten sie nicht einmal umziehen. Für langfristig angelegte operative Maßnahmen waren das ideale Voraussetzungen.
Unter Ausnutzung dieses Umfelds konnten operativ wichtige Schlußfolgerungen für Nachentwicklungen ausgereifter Mikroprozessor-Schaltkreise in der DDR gezogen werden. Es wurden schließlich in rascher Folge 8-bit-Mikroprozessoren von ZiLOG, wie der Z80, und INTEL mit den Reihen 8008, 8080 bis 8086 und 8088 bis zum 16bit-Mikroprozessor INTEL 80286 angeboten.
Für die DDR-Entwicklungskräfte im Funkwerk Erfurt war es aufgrund dieser Vielfalt der Mikroprozessorlösungen jedoch außerordentlich problematisch, die Vor- und die Nachteile der einen oder der anderen Lösung zu erkennen. Erst Klausurtagun­gen unter Einbeziehung der Auswertungsergebnisse aus den von SWT übergebenen Dokumenten führten zu der damals richtigen Entscheidung zugunsten des Z80. Mit einer der US-Technologie angepaßten DDR-Herstellungsvariante gelang der Nachbau des Z 80. Er wurde als erster DDR-Mikroprozessor mit der Bezeichnung U 880 auf den Markt gebracht. Die DDR gehörte damit zu den ersten Herstellern von Mikroprozessoren in Europa. Vermut­lich waren wir überhaupt die ersten auf dem Kontinent.
Wir wußten nicht, wie weit die Sowjetunion war, und der in Westeuropa führende Halbleiterhersteller Siemens bot noch keine Mikroprozessoren an.
Das Erfurter Entwicklungsergebnis trug sofort dazu bei, die PC-Produktion im thüringischen Büromaschinenwerk Sömmerda kontinuierlich zu steigern. Nach der Inbetriebnahme einer neuen Chipfabrik im Kombinat Mikroelektronik konnten bald jährlich rund 150.000 PC produziert werden.

Die DDR und die Sowjetunion waren die einzigen RGW-Länder, die in dieser Halbleiterentwicklungslinie tätig waren. Auf­grund des Embargos gegenüber den sozialistischen Ländern bestand im RGW große Nachfrage nach dem U 880, insbeson­dere von Bulgarien, wo es eine PC-Fertigung gab.
Aus dieser Monopolstellung konnten wir nicht viel machen. Die Produktionskapazitäten im Funkwerk Erfurt blieben begrenzt, weil die nötigen Investitionen zur Erweiterung nicht kamen. Das operativ beschaffte Technologieniveau mit Entwurfsdokumenten gestattete es zwar, die EDV-Logikelemente höher zu integrieren und beispielsweise mit Hilfe eines Schachgroßmeisters der DDR einen ersten Schachcomputer in der DDR herzustellen. Doch die notwendige Massenproduktion der PC-Bauelemente blieb hinter der Nachfrage zurück.
Ende der 80er Jahre begann der Übergang zur 16-bit-Mikro-prozessorlinie. Als Zieltyp der Entwicklung wurde der INTEL 80286 ausgewählt, weil von dort die besten Ergebnisse bekannt wurden. ZiLOG war 1980 an Exxon verkauft worden und damit als Hersteller von Mikroprozessoren untergegangen. Das neu im Geschäft aufgetauchte US-Unternehmen Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) brachte lediglich INTEL-Entwicklungen zeitverzögert auf den Markt.
Trotz knapper Valuta-Kassen wurde die operative Beschaffung für Entwicklungs-dokumentationen aufgenommen.
Im Entwicklungsplan der DDR-Halbleiterindustrie war [auch]der Coprozessor von INTEL für schnellere mathematische Berechnungen vorgesehen. Es war jedoch nicht möglich, operativ ein geschlossenes Paket von Technologie und Entwurf zu beschaffen. INTEL hatte die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen offensichtlich wegen der AMD-Konkurrenz ganz wesentlich verschärft. So blieben die unterstützenden Maßnahmen zunächst auf die Bereitstellung von technologischen Teilen und eines Rasterelektronenmikroskops beschränkt. Jedoch gelang die Beschaffungen von Entwicklungsmustern der 16-und 32-bit-Reihe, 80286 und 80386 sowie 80486. Dieser 486er war eine Weiterentwicklung des 386 ers und der letzte Prozessor, der in seinen ersten Baumustern noch ohne aktive Kühlung auskam. Entsprechend dimensioniert war die Gehäuselüftung.
Aufgrund dieser Probleme bei der Entwicklungsunterstützung mußten die Strukturen der Schaltkreise Mikrometer für Mikrometer abgetragen und mit dem Rasterelektronenmikroskop rekonstruiert werden, was zeitlich aufwendig war, aber zum Erfolg führte. Das Fehlen einer neuen Fabrik für dieses Technologieniveau, weil die Investitionsmittel fehlten, bereitete weitaus größere Schwierigkeiten.
Bei den technischen Untersuchungen des INTEL 80486 erkannten die Fachleute im Funkwerk Erfurt, dass aufgrund der erforderlichen hohen Elektronenströme die physikalischen Grenzen der minimalisierten Leiterbahnen erreicht waren. Ohne Kühlung des Mikroprozessors waren die bei der Betriebswärme stei­genden Widerstandswerte nicht zu beherrschen. Man begann sich Gedanken zu machen, diese Grenze zu überwinden…. 
Nach 1990 war der Bundesnachrichtendienst sehr daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie es möglich gewesen sei, dass man in der DDR schon über Muster des INTEL 80486 verfügte, während man in der BRD nicht einmal dessen Bezeichnung kannte.

Glatt vergessen:
*Die Unterstützung der elektronischen Industrie*
von Horst Müller und Klaus Rösener
erschienen in :
"*Die Industriespionage der DDR / Die Wissenschaftlich-Technische Aufklärung der HV A*"
Autoren: Horst Müller, Manfred Süß, Horst Vogel (Herausgeber) 
*"2008 edition Ost" im Verlag "Das Neue Berlin"*; ISBN 987-3-360-01099-5​​http://www.eser-ddr.de/EDVAundMikroelektronikEDVA_Auszuege.htm


----------



## Manfred_89 (1. September 2011)

wirklich sehr informativ


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. September 2011)

Netter Rückblick und sehr informativ!


----------



## derP4computer (1. September 2011)

> Nach 1990 war  der Bundesnachrichtendienst sehr daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie es  möglich gewesen sei, dass man in der DDR schon über Muster des INTEL  80486 verfügte, während man in der BRD nicht einmal dessen Bezeichnung  kannte.


Das waren bestimmt Muster von der Firma Horch und Guck. 
Hier mal die Hauptaufgaben der Firma: Klick


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

Was soll ich dazu denn jetzt sagen.  Das was du geschrieben hast sollte eig. in deinen Startpost.


----------



## Nico Bellic (1. September 2011)

Prozessoren aller möglichen Hersteller abgelichtet:

Benutzer:Appaloosa/Hardware-Bilder


----------



## Schokomonster (1. September 2011)

Heir ist auch nochmel ein wie ich finde guter Text zum KC85 Kult-System: KC85/3 - Informationen, Fotos, Technik.


----------

